# Goldmine's spoos



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of, or know anything about the kennel name Goldmine and their dogs, breeding program, anything? My boys' sire is completely from Goldmine lines and I can't find anything about them. Their dad's pedigree can be found on the poodle database by looking up sylvester dannheim silly dog. Their mom isn't on it though. It doesn't look like Goldmine showed. Any info appreciated. Sarah


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry for the bad news....

Goldmine = Earl Miner (sp?). Bred Silvers in Colorado, though I'm not sure he is breeding anymore. Poor reputation among show/performance breeders. His dogs are in the pedigrees of many dogs used by puppy mills, Doodle breeders and BYBs in our state. When I bred my 1st litter, the stud dog owner specifically said that I was not allowed to sell him a puppy if he contacted me. I have personally seen poor temperaments in some of the Goldmine dogs I've run into. 

My biggest beef is that a few years back he sold a "show" prospect to a junior handler. This bitch is HORRIBLE! She is badly put together even for pet. It is just a shame. People in the show community want to help this girl, but the reality is that there is just so much you can do with grooming et al. I think there must be a special place in Hell for someone who pulls one over on a kid!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Truthfully, I'm not shocked. While I love my boys and think they are beautiful, now that I've groomed them and spent lots of time watching them romp around I can see that they didn't come from dogs who were bred to produce pups who meet the standard. Jupiter's ears are set to high, has a sloped bum, and he has a banana tail. Mercury has a nice square build but his tail is set to low. I think his head may be a bit rough but I won't know for sure untill he grows some more. 

I know someone who own's my sire's full brother (which I didn't realize untill I looked silly dog up on the poodle database) who has the poor dog living outside 24/7 in a barn and has bred him in the past and several of the pups had roach backs. He is not in a good situation and his only purpose is to produce poor quality pups. My boy's sire lives in a very similar situation. I don't believe goldmine can care where his pups go for 2 of them to only be producers. 

Mercury and Jupiter are wonderful pets but will certainly never be bred. Mercury will be doing obedience with me and my daughter will be showing Jupiter in obedience as a junior handle (if all goes well) but they would never make it in conformation. Beautiful and smart but not show quality. I love them so much anyway. I just hope their hips etc stay healthy for a very long time. Sometimes free dogs cost the most in the end and I don't want them to go through that ever. They are precious.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Do your boys have Ozzie O'Ozborne of Oz behind them? If so, keep an eye on the hips.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Just the name sounds creepy to me.... "goldmines" ?!?!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I have finally found a tiny bit of info on the breeders of Goldmine poodles, but not much. The name comes from the 2 co-owners whos last names are Goldsmith and Miner. Thats pretty much all I've found though. There doesn't seem to be a dog with the name of ozzy O'ozborne of oz from what I can find on their pedigree thankfully, but I'll keep my eyes open.

I did find that AM CH Dassin Debauchery and several Biblot spoos are on there, including Biblot's all that glitters (owned by Goldmine). Even though it may not make any difference in their over all quality or health it makes me feel a bit better to see a decent line or 2 in their ancestry. Silly I suppose.


----------



## mokicruz (Feb 28, 2011)

*Goldmine Breeding*

http://www.phrdatabase.org/cgi_bin/pp_descend.pl?id=86127

Heres a little Info on a sire they bred . I used him for some super hunting dogs who've lived long healthy lives. He threw silvers consistently and the silver craze back then was similar to the Fantom craze know. A lot of females were bred that shouldn't have. That being said the Offspring for this sire speaks for itself.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

mokicruz said:


> http://www.phrdatabase.org/cgi_bin/pp_descend.pl?id=86127
> 
> Heres a little Info on a sire they bred . I used him for some super hunting dogs who've lived long healthy lives. He threw silvers consistently and the silver craze back then was similar to the Fantom craze know. A lot of females were bred that shouldn't have. That being said the Offspring for this sire speaks for itself.


 I just had a litter this weekend with this sire begin the only common ancestor in 5 gens. While they are only a few days old, there are 2 very driven pups in this litter. I'm hoping for hunting dogs so we'll see how they turn out.


----------



## mokicruz (Feb 28, 2011)

*What Color are the Parents*

Are the parents silver there's quite a few Browns and Fantoms coming from his offspring. I hope you keep their progress posted.
People who bought pups from me always commented on the attention span they had through their entire lives and how easy to house train they were. I still have Howie a grand son who watches a couple hours of TV per day. When he was younger if animal went into the trees and disappeared he would look behind the TV and run around to the kitchen. He looked in the mirror at himself and used it to see what as in the other room. They are definitely some of the smartest dogs I've ever seem. He's to big to show and throws even bigger super athletic offspring.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

The sire is silver the dam is blue. The grandmother of my bitch was out of Goldmine's Blue Nun. And yes she loved to watch TV (ice hockey) and watch herself in the mirror. The smartest dog I've ever trained but she really wanted to run the show.


----------



## Alex Goldmine Poodles (May 16, 2020)

Mercury's Mom said:


> Has anyone ever heard of, or know anything about the kennel name Goldmine and their dogs, breeding program, anything? My boys' sire is completely from Goldmine lines and I can't find anything about them. Their dad's pedigree can be found on the poodle database by looking up sylvester dannheim silly dog. Their mom isn't on it though. It doesn't look like Goldmine showed. Any info appreciated. Sarah


----------



## Alex Goldmine Poodles (May 16, 2020)

my boy, Andre is from the true Goldmine bloodline here in Colorado. best poodle pedigree dogs I have ever seen. I am looking for another goldmine puppy so please let me know if there is any word on availability!!


----------



## Alex Goldmine Poodles (May 16, 2020)

Andre is a Bleu Noir and I really want another dog like andre, I will not but any other dog


----------

